# lion installed-but can't find on hd to do bootable copy



## DICKSTER (Jul 21, 2011)

installed lion 10.7 okay but when I try to do  a bootable copy onto a dvd I can't find anything on my hd about lion. I've looked in apps folder on hd for lion download file-shared support folder-for the installed.dmg file but can't locate any of these.
what happened to lion download files, etc.
anyone got a clue ?
Dickster------


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 21, 2011)

Lion deletes these install packages after a successful install.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 21, 2011)

The "normal" process for reinstalling (if you need to do that), is to boot to the hidden partition that the Lion install creates (booting while holding command-R), and choosing the reinstall option.
Lion downloads all its files first, so you would quit after the files are downloaded, and then you can make your own disk by right-clicking on the Lion installer app (in your Applications folder at that point), and choosing to burn a DVD. There's other ways to get that installer, but you have to do that before you continue with the install.


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay . . . bear with me.  I am waiting until the reviews are positive--the "fixes" are sent as bugs arise--and, most importantly my Critical [Porn.--Ed.] Applications are *Lion* compatible.  Awesome. As I advise to EVERYONE who comes HERE streaming tears and . . . not tears . . . "back up your HD" I will, of course, do that.

However, _every so often_ the need arises to boot on your *Installation Disk*/*Snow Leopard Disk* to run *Disk Utilities* and the like.  I can make up reasons to do that, but I concede it rarely is necessary assuming you cloned your drive like a good 'un.

So . . . do you still have to boot from your *Installation Disk*/*Snow Leopard Disk* . . . clean up your mess, reinstall _then_ redownload *Lion*?  I am assuming *DICKSTER* is trying to avoid that by having a downloaded copy *Lion* he can just then use--or even boot from.  Sorry if that appears an inane question; I have not downloaded *Lion* yet so I do not know "what" it is--a dmg, an update, magical piXies, _et cetera_.

--J.D.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 21, 2011)

No, you wouldn't need to touch your Snow Leopard installer.
When booting a Lion system using Command-R (boots to a hidden partition that is setup by the Lion install) - you get a small choice window that allows you to do several things, one is reinstall Lion - another is to open Disk Utility. You can also change or reset your password. I forget what the other is - I think it's a network install, but not sure about that.

The Lion system files are NOT local to your hard drive for that hidden partition installer. It re-downloads the Lion system when it's needed.


----------



## Whitehill (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't gone to Lion yet, but I have heard that it's a 4gb download through AppStore.  With my rate of 3mbit not likely to increase anytime soon, I would really like to avoid downloading more than once.

I have two macs, but both use the same Apple ID.  Will I have to buy Lion twice?  Will each install require a download?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 22, 2011)

Whitehill said:


> I have two macs, but both use the same Apple ID.  Will I have to buy Lion twice?


Nope, just once per Apple ID.



> Will each install require a download?



Officially, yes.  Technically, no.  When you download Lion on the first computer, DO NOT INSTALL IT IMMEDIATELY.  Instead, do this:

http://lifehacker.com/5823096/how-to-burn-your-own-lion-install-dvd-or-flash-drive

Lion, as a default, "upgrades" your Snow Leopard system to Lion, even though most of the options say "Reinstall Mac OS X" or "Install a fresh copy of Lion" -- it gave me pause the first time I installed it on my MacBook Air, but rest assured, it DOES do an "upgrade install" as opposed to a "clean install."


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 22, 2011)

No, you only need to buy the download once, for each AppleID.
You are allowed to install Lion on all your home Macs, assuming that all Macs use your same AppleID.
There's various hints on how to do this, but basically you want to create the bootable Lion DVD, or (even better), restore the Lion installer to a USB flash drive. All you need is a 4GB partition, and have the flash drive formatted GUID.
You have to do this before you continue with the Lion install. 
It will download all your Lion files, so quit the install at the end of the download. Restore the installer image to your desired boot device, and there you are! Here's one example - it's simple to do: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-20080989-263/how-to-create-an-os-x-lion-installation-disc/


----------



## Whitehill (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and links.  I'll save everything while I follow Doctor X's advice and let a little dust settle.


----------



## pedz (Jul 25, 2011)

How about making a Lion sticky thread like you have for snow leopard?


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2011)

Stickied (for now), as the items in this thread will definitely be useful for many installers. 
If anyone has any better title suggestion, shoot and it can be changed.


----------



## xebt (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got a mac with Lion already installed on it, so how can I make a recovery disc for it?


----------



## pedz (Oct 11, 2011)

I finally upgraded to Lion mostly because the Mail app sounded interesting.  I'm not super impressed with it so far.  Its very awkward to me.  Changing the UI and interface will take some time.

The one thing I noticed is the "feel" -- by that I mean the look of the buttons, the screen saver, etc.  I don't like it.  It seems the least artistic rendering of a Mac desktop for a long time.  I'm pretty surprised.


----------

